# Seksualiteit > Vroegtijdige ejaculatie >  Vroegtijdig klaarkomen! Hoe los ik dat precies op?

## Sven

Wel, ik zit tegewoordig met een probleem...

Ik en m'n vriendin zijn nu al 7 jaar samen, en hebben een zeer gevuld en gezond sexleven.

Maar,....nu heb ik problemen met vroegtijdig klaarkomen!!! En dat is niet echt prettig!!
M'n vriendin vind't niet zo erg, maar toch, ik wel, ik wil haar ook laten genieten.
we lossen dit regelmatig wel op door nog een keer of zelfs 2 keer nadien nog eens te vrijen, maar ja...

En ik snap echt niet hoe dit kan?? Ik bedoel, we zijn 7 jaar samen, we hebben elke dag sex, minstens 1 keer, dan denk je toch dat dit niet KAN gebeuren?? Toch?...Ik dacht eerder andersom, dat'k hem op de duur niet meer recht zou kunnen krijgen, of niet meer zou kunnen klaarkomen.

Soms is het zelfs zo dat tijdens het voorspel ik snel moet terug trekken en haar vragen om langzaam te doen  :Confused:  

Eén keer heeft ze me zelfs met een natte broek opgescheept toen we wat waren aan het spelen ind e zetel....

Dus hoe kan dit nu toch? we zijn beide 23 jaar oud, al 7 jaar samen..en nu dit? Ik vind het langst de ene kant best wel grappig hoor, maar ja...langs de andere kant..... :Frown:  

En, ja ik geraak dus niet van't probleem verlost, dus.....hulp???

----------


## Gianluca

dit helpt zeker:

is bewezen methode..heb zelf al jaren gebruikt, doe het nogsteeds.

je doet heel klein beetje tijgerbalsem op je eikel ongeveer 5 min voor je sex gaat hebben...het is in het begin wel kut gevoel( heet en branderig) maar na paar minuten voel je het niets meer van. maaaaaaaaar je eikel is wel voor minstens 20 a 30 min gevoeloos of minder gevoelig..waardoor je niet geneigd bent klaar te komen..

ik gebruik zelf al jaren deze methode...soms vind ik het eigelijk te lang duren voor je eikel wat gevoel heeft. voor sommige is dat natuurlijk ok, maar als je bijvoorbeeld een vlugje wilt doen raadt ik je het af, want je komt echt niet klaar gewoon.

probeer het zou ik zeggen....en ik hoor je reactie graag.

een ander aanpak is https://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl, mensen op internet zijn hier best positief over

medicijnen is niet aan te raden: https://tesnelklaarkomen.nl/vroegtij...tie-medicatie/

----------


## Phaedra

Heeft jouw vrouw geen last van die tijgerbalsem? Lijkt me een brandend gevoel in haar poes te geven!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Als het niet teveel is, lijkt mij dat, als vrouw, niet zo erg ;-)

----------


## patrick37

ik had hetzelfde probleem.
ben naar een specialist geweest,te vroeg klaarkomen heeft te maken met een onbalans in de hersenen van serotine.
Ik kreeg Paroxitine(is oorspronkelijk een anti-depressa middel),kan nu een half uur doorgaan als ik het wil.

Word niet onzeker en laat je niet gek maken door andere mensen,heeft niets maar dan ook niets te maken met onkunde,te veel opwinding of wat dan ook!

Ik heb deze stap 7 jaar geleden gemaakt en er nooit 1 seconde spijt van gehad.

----------


## Minx

Hoi! Beetje laat misschien, maar het kan maar helpen. Tijgerbalsem op je eikel smeren lijkt me trouwens sterk af te raden. Vooral als je vriendin em nog eens in haar mond wil steken!

Zelf heb ik er ook last van gehad, maar door de methode die je kunt vinden op ***** was ik er erg snel vanaf hoor. Kan nu makkelijk een uurtje sex hebben. Langer ook natuurlijk, als ik wil...

(link verwijderd, was voor een betaalde site, als Minx er dan zo blij mee is kan hij het misschien zelf even uitleggen. Als dat niet meer gebeurd, ga ik er vanuit dat hij van de site zelf is, en dat maakt het wel onbetrouwbaar)

(Een link als https://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl ben ik wel positief over en kan wel blijven staan.)

----------


## pilvraagjes

Minx, kan je het niet gewoon uitleggen?? Ik ben er niet zo heel erg voor om betaal sites te gaan linken hier... zal je er ook nog wel een pm over sturen...

----------


## Minx

> Hoi! Beetje laat misschien, maar het kan maar helpen. Tijgerbalsem op je eikel smeren lijkt me trouwens sterk af te raden. Vooral als je vriendin em nog eens in haar mond wil steken!
> 
> Zelf heb ik er ook last van gehad, maar door de methode die je kunt vinden op ***** was ik er erg snel vanaf hoor. Kan nu makkelijk een uurtje sex hebben. Langer ook natuurlijk, als ik wil...
> 
> (link verwijderd, was voor een betaalde site, als Minx er dan zo blij mee is kan hij het misschien zelf even uitleggen. Als dat niet meer gebeurd, ga ik er vanuit dat hij van de site zelf is, en dat maakt het wel onbetrouwbaar)


Zoals ik in het prive bericht ook al vertelde: Dat mij nu gevraagd wordt om betaalde content door te kopieëren stuit me heel erg tegen de borst. Men doet hier net alsof het de normaalste zaak van de wereld is.  :EEK!:  

En nee, natuurlijk ben ik zelf niet van die site. Dat het met zo'n zinnetje als "Als dat niet meer gebeurd, ga ik er vanuit dat..." wordt geprobeerd te ontfutselen is al helemaal LAAG.

Het gaat om een methode waarbij je jezelf aanleert om het langer uit te houden. Puur op eigen kracht. En het is simpel ook nog. Na een paar weekjes zie je al zeer veel resultaat. Jammer dat jullie mod er een stokje voor steekt.

----------


## otrivinjunk

Jammer dat jullie mod er een stokje voor steekt.

helemaal niet jammer. medicity is een gratis forum waar een ieder met vraag en antwoord terecht kan. dus een link voor een betaalsite hoort daarin in niet thuis. als het een simpele methode is dan moet dat toch op deze site gewoon rechtstreeks uitgelegd kunnen worden?

de mod heeft dus terecht de link verwijderd.

----------


## otrivinjunk

> Het gaat om een methode waarbij je jezelf aanleert om het langer uit te houden. Puur op eigen kracht. En het is simpel ook nog. Na een paar weekjes zie je al zeer veel resultaat.


als het iets is wat jezelf aan kan leren dan is dat toch ook te delen op een forum? Het is een probleem waar wellicht velen mee kampen. dus iedereen die een oplossing kan aandragen is welkom op dit forum. maar laten we het wel gratis houden en niet commercieel. 

trouwens is het waarschijnlijk een probleem wat zichzelf met het verstrekken van de jaren oplost. als je de 50 nadert gaat alles niet meer zo vlot en kan je ook uren doorgaan. totdat je erectie het af laat weten, maar daar zijn tegenwoordig weer van die blauwe pilletjes voor. (je mailbox staat tegenwoordig vol met aanbiedingen!)

----------


## pilvraagjes

Maar dan moet je wel een vrouw vinden die het niet erg vindt om te wachten tot je de 50 naderd voordat het voor haar ook een keer leuk(er) wordt :P, dus in die zin is het ook wel iets om aan te werken, vind ik dan...

----------


## Thomz

Hallo, ik ben nieuw op dit forum, eigenlijk omdat ik al een tijdje met hetzelfde probleem kamp, namelijk vroegtijdig klaarkomen, vind het eigenlijk wel vervelend, voor mezelf en zeker voor m'n vriendin. Zou toch graag een half uurtje sex willen kunnen hebben. Ik vroeg me af of jullie misschien effectieven oplossingen hebben?
Alvast bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Helpen de bovenstaande tips je niet? Of zoek je een andere oplossing dan bovenstaanden?

----------


## Thomz

> Helpen de bovenstaande tips je niet? Of zoek je een andere oplossing dan bovenstaanden?


Wel het zijn allemaal interessante tips  :Smile:  Maar hoe meer hoe liever. Nee maar, tips zoals je eerst laten pijpen door je vriendin?! Weet het niet goed, m'n vriendin heeft me namelijk nog nooit gepijpt (na 8 maand samen te zijn) dus ben daar niet zo zeker van.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal nog eens voor je gaan zoeken Thomz...
Als ik nuttige tips vind zet ik ze hier neer!!!!
Maar..geef me een paar dagen de tijd ok? Ik zet het in mijn 'to-do-lijstje'  :Wink:

----------


## Thomz

> Ik zal nog eens voor je gaan zoeken Thomz...
> Als ik nuttige tips vind zet ik ze hier neer!!!!
> Maar..geef me een paar dagen de tijd ok? Ik zet het in mijn 'to-do-lijstje'



Das héél lief van jou  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## johan26

> ik had hetzelfde probleem.
> ben naar een specialist geweest,te vroeg klaarkomen heeft te maken met een onbalans in de hersenen van serotine.
> Ik kreeg Paroxitine(is oorspronkelijk een anti-depressa middel),kan nu een half uur doorgaan als ik het wil.


Ik vraag me af of je Paroxitine op de dag van de daad gebruikt of dat je het iedere dag in moet nemen? Antidepressiva hebben namelijk ook nadelen die je meeneemt.

Het is in ieder geval een vervelend probleem. De tip over de balsem op de penis werkt inderdaad, maar niet fijn voor het meisje. Een goed alternatief is de 'emla tube' (zoek op google.nl). De emla tube is in principe hetzelfde als de balsem methode maar dan niet zo heet en prettiger voor het meisje.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben op zoek gegaan en heb een aantal artikels gevonden die ik in een apart topic hier heb neergezet...kijk bij 'Vroegtijdig klaarkomen,Ejaculatio Praecox-Artikels'.....hopelijk hebben jullie hier iets aan???

Ook heb ik tijdens mijn zoektocht (op de meest rare sites  :Wink: ) gelezen dat veel mannen tevreden zijn over het produkt 'libido-delaygel'...dit kun je vinden/bestellen op het internet.

Grtz Agnes

----------


## johan26

libido-delaygel: de reacties op drogisterij.net zijn nog niet echt postief http://www.drogisterij.net/DN64546/P/DN64546/direct  :Big Grin:

----------


## javisst

Wie heeft ervaring met het product Emla creme. Ik las op de website dokteronline.com dat deze creme helpt bij vroegtijdig klaarkomen. Ik weet het niet zeker maar Emla creme kan je volgens mij enkel via de huisarts verkrijgen. Wie heeft Emla creme gebruikt?

----------


## johan26

> Wie heeft ervaring met het product Emla creme. Ik las op de website dokteronline.com dat deze creme helpt bij vroegtijdig klaarkomen. Ik weet het niet zeker maar Emla creme kan je volgens mij enkel via de huisarts verkrijgen. Wie heeft Emla creme gebruikt?


Emla creme schijnt goed te werken, zelf ook goede ervaringen mee gehad. Ik had het jaren geleden voorgeschreven gekregen voor mijn prostaatproblemen. Kwam er later achter dat het ook de ejaculatie kan remmen. 2 x geprobeerd en werkte prima, de daad was inderdaad verlengd. 

Het spul verdooft de penis waardoor de penis minder gevoelig wordt. Smeer er niet teveel van op want dan voel je helemaal niks meer en kan een erectie uitblijven.

En ja, enkel via de huisarts te verkrijgen. Kan ook via online apotheek, maar uiteraard met doktersrecept: http://www.efarma.nl/pages/ItemInfo.asp?ItemID=13231200

----------


## General F

Over *Libido Delaygel* kan ik kort zijn.

Doet niets, geldverspilling.

Geloof de positieve verhalen op Internet maar niet,deze zijn, zoals zovele, geschreven door lui die het spul verkopen.

Maakt niet uit hoe je het gebruikt en hoe lang je het in laat werken, het doet echt niets.
Test het maar op je arm of hand en prik jezelf met een speld of scherp voorwerk. Na een half uur voel je precies net zoveel.

Uit de ingrediëntendeclaratie komt als werkzame verdovende stof Laurent-9 tevoorschijn wat o.a. gebruikt wordt in de dermatologie als jeukverlichtende stof.
Verder geen bijzondere toevoegingen dus lekker goedkoop om te produceren.

Het zou best kunnen werken maar dan zal de dosis verdovende stof hoger moeten zijn en tevens zal het spul reuk en smaakloos moeten zijn want het nu beslist niet is door de toevoeging van een stevige dosis Mentha piperita, pepermunt dus.
Dit wordt in sommige advertenties aangeprezen als het werkzame middel!
Het is wel geschikt als glijmiddel, maar dan wel een héle dure.

Nogmaals, hou je geld in je zak en koop iets anders.Ik ga op zoek naar iets wat hopelijk wel werkt.

Ik heb meer vertrouwen in het advies van Gianluce, namelijk een natuurlijk methode als https://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

*Pas op met pillen,paroxetine.*

Het medicijn staat bekend op zijn bijwerkingen.
De bijwerkingen kunnen bestaan uit:
verminderd libido (verlangen), afgenomen opwinding, erectiestoornissen, verminderde gevoeligheid van de genitalia, vertraagde zaadlozing, vertraagd orgasme, anorgamie, pijnlijke zaadlozing en retrograde zaadlozing (de blaashals sluit zich niet of onvoldoende en het sperma kan ontsnappen naar de blaas).

Artsen schrijven het voor bij depressie en bij angststoornissen, zoals dwangstoornissen, paniekstoornissen en sociale fobieën, en posttraumatische stress-stoornis.

Wat dit middel betreft,bezint eer gij begint!

Ik heb de Emla Creme besteld en ga die van de week eens uittesten.

----------


## General F

Ik zie dat deze thread zéér veel gelezen wordt, zonder dat er verder gereageerd word dus ik denk dat het meer speelt dan dat we misschien allemaal denken.

In aanvulling op bovenstaand bericht kan ik vertellen dat ik de crème inmiddels binnen heb gekregen.
Ik heb hem nog niet uitgetest samen met mijn vriendin want die is op vakantie, dus ik heb even zelf wat geprobeerd om te kijken of het werkt.
Ik heb na advies van Johan26(bedankt voor de info!) een klein beetje op mijn eikel gesmeerd, niet meer dan een vingertopje crème, en ongeveer 20 minuten laten zitten.
(voorhuid er weer overheen en maar wachten, in het begin brand het een heel klein beetje)
Daarna heb ik het afgespoeld en merkte heel duidelijk dat de eikel een heel stuk minder gevoeliger was dan normaal, niet helemaal gevoelloos maar wel een heel eind.
Na ongeveer 45 minuten kwam het gevoel terug.

Volgende week ga ik het in het echie uittesten, maar het heeft absoluut een duidelijke verdovende werking.

Ik vergelijking met de ''sekswinkel'' middeltjes kan ik zeggen dat dit gewoon werkt.

Deze Emla creme kan je uitsluitend via de apotheek met doktersrecept, of via dokteronline krijgen. Logisch want er zitten ingrediënten in de zalf die niet zonder recept verkocht mogen worden.
En daar wringt gelijk de schoen voor de middeltjes uit de sekswinkel, die mogen die ingrediënten niet hebben en moeten terug grijpen naar ingrediënten die wél vrijgesteld maar maar dus niet werken.

Ergo: Hou je geld in je zak en koop deze crème, het is een tikje omslachtig via dokteronline maar het werkt.Alles wat de sekswinkel verkoopt werkt dus NIET, wat ze ook zeggen.

Volgende week de praktijktest :Big Grin:

----------


## javisst

Ik heb onderhand al mijn Emla creme bestelling van Dokteronline gekregen en geprobeerd. Het is precies zoals General F schrijft. Het helpt echt! succes General F met je praktijktest!

Ps. ook goed om te weten. het bestellen gaat eenvoudig. je moet enkel even een vragenlijst invullen welk gekeurd wordt (zeggen ze) en krijg je binnen 3 dagen je bestelling. En beter nog...erg discreet afgeleverd. mijn zege hebben ze, go dokteronline.com

----------


## johan26

> Ik heb onderhand al mijn Emla creme bestelling van Dokteronline gekregen en geprobeerd. Het is precies zoals General F schrijft. Het helpt echt! succes General F met je praktijktest!
> 
> Ps. ook goed om te weten. het bestellen gaat eenvoudig. je moet enkel even een vragenlijst invullen welk gekeurd wordt (zeggen ze) en krijg je binnen 3 dagen je bestelling. En beter nog...erg discreet afgeleverd. mijn zege hebben ze, go dokteronline.com


Mooi!

De bestelling gaat inderdaad eenvoudig maar heb je gezien dat de kosten van het produkt 27,95 zijn en dat je uiteindelijk haast 60 euro moet betalen. Erg veel, maar goed!

----------


## General F

De praktijktest:

Zonder nu in details te treden kan ik zeggen dat het uitstekend werkt.

Ik heb het precies zo gebruikt als bij de 'test' en ik was zonder meer in staat veel langer de daad te verrichten.
Ook omdat je minder voelt heb je veel meer controle over je orgasme, voel je het toch aankomen dan is even rustig aan doen voldoende om het weer te laten zakken.

Kan zeggen dat mijn vriendin blij verrast was.(ik heb niets verklapt, komt later wel eens.)

Wat aandachtspunten voor het gebruik:

15 minuten in laten werken,dan eventueel afspoelen.Zeker als je orale sex hebt!
Het werkt ongeveer 45 minuten, dan keert het gevoel terug en ben je net zo gevoelig als altijd.
Handig als jij en je partner na 45 minuten moe worden....

Aangezien je weinig of niks voelt in je eikel en voorhuid(als je die hebt) moet je er wel rekening mee houden dat, als je erg enthousiast te keer gaat, je achteraf wat pijn kan hebben omdat de boel misschien een beetje beschadigd is. 

Het heeft natuurlijk zijn nadelen, je moet het een beetje plannen maar je krijgt er wel veel voor terug.
In tegenstelling tot diverse middeltjes met stoere namen uit de seksshop of de online sekswinkeltjes kan ik zonder twijfel zeggen dat dit werkt!

Bestellen gaat makkelijk via dokteronline, oké het is duur, er komen veel kosten bij, dus een ieder moet voor zichzelf maar bepalen of hij dat er voor over heeft.

Ik ben om, ik zal het in de toekomst zeker vaker gaan gebruiken.
En aangezien je maar een vingertopje nodig hebt zal die tube lang genoeg meegaan.

Heren, veel succes.

----------


## Gozer1987

ik gebruik(te) die speciale durex condooms die een heel klein beetje soort verdovend spul in het topje hebben waardoor die iets minder gevoelig is en dus minder snel klaar komt

----------


## General F

Klopt, Durex Performa heten die geloof ik.
Die heb ik ook uitgetest, maar bij mij deed het niet echt zo heel veel.
Met een condoom is het gevoel standaard al een stuk minder en ik merkte zelf niet echt een groot verschil tussen de gewone condooms en deze.

Als je toch condooms gebruikt, kan je het volgens mij best combineren met de emla crème.





> ik gebruik(te) die speciale durex condooms die een heel klein beetje soort verdovend spul in het topje hebben waardoor die iets minder gevoelig is en dus minder snel klaar komt

----------


## Gozer1987

Ik vond het verschil ook niet heel erg veel, maar dat wilde ik dus ook niet.
Al moet ik zeggen dat er wel een groot verschil in zit t.o.v. seks helemaal zonder condoom en dan ook nog dat spul in die condoom

----------


## Khenji

> Ik heb onderhand al mijn Emla creme bestelling van Dokteronline gekregen en geprobeerd. Het is precies zoals General F schrijft. Het helpt echt! succes General F met je praktijktest!
> 
> Ps. ook goed om te weten. het bestellen gaat eenvoudig. je moet enkel even een vragenlijst invullen welk gekeurd wordt (zeggen ze) en krijg je binnen 3 dagen je bestelling. En beter nog...erg discreet afgeleverd. mijn zege hebben ze, go dokteronline.com


Hallo , ik ben een jongen van 16jaar en zit met hetzelfde probleem ... 
Het is dus zo dat ik het niet durf te vertellen aan mijn moeder , en ik graag ook Emla gel zou willen bestellen maar aangezien ik daar niets van ken zou ik gwn naar de dokter gaan om een voorschrift...
Nu , mijn vraag is hebben de dokters beroepsgeheim ja of nee , ...

Hopelijk kunnen jullie mij raad geven ... Thx alvast :Smile:

----------


## General F

Natuurlijk heeft een dokter een beroepsgeheim, er zal geen woord richting je moeder gaan.
Of hij jou echter die Emla creme voor zal schrijven dat weet ik natuurlijk niet,dat is een kwestie van langsgaan en vragen.

Als je het écht wil, zal je het best kunnen bestellen via dokteronline, je zal dan misschien wel iemand in vertrouwen moeten nemen voor de betaling.

Laat maar eens weten of het gelukt is. Het is wel het enige wat werkt, en goed ook. Ik gebruik het regelmatig en bij is het het enige wat werkt. :Big Grin:

----------


## Khenji

> Natuurlijk heeft een dokter een beroepsgeheim, er zal geen woord richting je moeder gaan.
> Of hij jou echter die Emla creme voor zal schrijven dat weet ik natuurlijk niet,dat is een kwestie van langsgaan en vragen.
> 
> Als je het écht wil, zal je het best kunnen bestellen via dokteronline, je zal dan misschien wel iemand in vertrouwen moeten nemen voor de betaling.
> 
> Laat maar eens weten of het gelukt is. Het is wel het enige wat werkt, en goed ook. Ik gebruik het regelmatig en bij is het het enige wat werkt.


Thx voor de informatie ... Zal ik zeker doen kopen , want schaam me er echt voor (wat maar logis is zeker) .... groetjs khenji :Smile:

----------


## m1ddnight

Hallo,

Ik ben hier net nieuw, ook omdat ik info zocht omtrend dit probleem  :Frown: 

Ik kom ook altijd veel te snel klaar bij mn vriendin, maar enkel bij sex, als ze mij pijpt, duurt dit toch altijd iets langer. Maar als ze me pijpt, en nadien sex, kom ik nog steeds te snel klaar. Ook als we eerst sex hebben kom ik te snel klaar. Ik kan echt ni vatten hoe dit komt. 

Volgens mij is dit eeen mentaal probleem  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben hier net nieuw, ook omdat ik info zocht omtrend dit probleem 
> 
> Ik kom ook altijd veel te snel klaar bij mn vriendin, maar enkel bij sex, als ze mij pijpt, duurt dit toch altijd iets langer. Maar als ze me pijpt, en nadien sex, kom ik nog steeds te snel klaar. Ook als we eerst sex hebben kom ik te snel klaar. Ik kan echt ni vatten hoe dit komt. 
> 
> Volgens mij is dit eeen mentaal probleem


miss zou je eens kunnen proberen om tijdens het neuken, soms afentoe te een beetje te stoppen, dus je lul eruit halen en je vriendin bijv een beetje vingeren of een speeltje gebruiken zo zakt de drang om klaar te komen af, en ga je gewoon na een tijdje opnieuw neuken,

ik weet niet of dit zou kunnen helpen hoor, maar mijn vriend doet dit echt heel vaak, anders komt ie binnen 5x op en neer ookal klaar, hij lost het dus zo op  :Wink: 

het is het proberen waard hoor, gewoon even uitproberen wat voor jou goed werkt, 

suc6 xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Dit wil ook nog wel helpen bij het uitstellen van een orgasme:

Stop start methode (pas dit eerst toe bij het mastuberen en dan pas bij het vrijen)

Leer het punt van onvermijdelijkheid te herkennen. Dat ligt meestal een paar seconden voor je daadwerkelijk klaarkomt. Stop met masturberen zodra je in de buurt komt van dit punt. Ga pas door als je opwinding is gezakt. Doe dit een kwartier. Kom pas daarna tot een orgasme. Lukt dit bij het masturberen, pas de methode dan toe bij het neuken. Zodra je klaar dreigt te komen, stop je met bewegen of je gaat op een andere, minder lekkere beweging over. 

Knijptechniek 

Als je bij het vrijen te snel klaarkomt, kun je de knijptechniek toepassen. Dit moet je doen voordat je het punt bereikt waarop het orgasme niet meer is tegen te houden. Door druk uit te oefenen op de penis en de eikel duw je het bloed weg uit de penis waardoor je erectie wat afneemt en je het orgasme uitstelt. Dit werkt het beste als je er niet te lang mee wacht en je de handeling daarna regelmatig, om de paar minuten, herhaalt. Je herprogrammeert op die manier het orgasme reflex. Jij (of je partner) moeten lang genoeg knijpen om de drang klaar te komen te laten zakken. Maar niet zo lang dat de erectie helemaal verdwijnt. 
Nou succes alle  :Wink: 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sven,

Nog een oplossing. Die ook niets kost. Vraag je vriendin om je eerst af te trekken. Dit kan leuk zijn voor beide, en wedden dat als je daarna gewoon met haar vrijt je het een stuk langer kunt volhouden. En vast gezonder dan anti depressiva en/of tijger balsem.

Gr John

----------


## johan26

Priligy (google maar eens) werkt prima. Het medicijn is nog niet in Nederland verkrijgbaar maar dat is een kwestie van tijd. 
Je kunt het medicijn via goldpharma.com bestellen. Let wel op, het is vrij duur. 20 euro per stuk. 
De pil dient 1 tot 3 uur vantevoren ingenomen te worden. Het stelt de daad bij mij ongeveer 5 minuten uit.

----------


## sietske763

allemensen wat een boel geld voor 5 minuten....

----------


## ikke64

Yep, dan is twee keer achter elkaar klaarkomen veel goedkoper en nog lekkerder ook dan al dat chemische spul. Ik heb het er in ieder geval niet op. En zal het dan ook zeker niet gebruiken.

Gr Ikke

----------


## GewoonDaan

Ik wil graag denken aan seks als ik seks heb en ik wil het ook graag voelen wanneer ik seks heb.
Zijn er dan nog andere methoden dan Paroxetine en frustrerende trainingen?

----------


## ikke64

Yep GewoonDaan,

Zoals ik al eerder schreef, gewoon meerdere keren achter elkaar. En btw die training waar ik het over had valt buiten de sex momenten. Al hoewel niet voor iedereen, maar dat is niet zo mijn ding.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Special

Ik heb ook al een tijdje last van dit probleem. Ik raak zo opgewonden dat ik naar mijn eigen idee te snel klaar kom. Voor de tijd eerst af trekken werkte ook niet. Aan wat anders denken vind ik erg moeilijk tijdens de seks.

Ik heb daarom de Emla crème geprobeerd. Besteld via dokter online. Kost wel wat. Werd trouwens erg snel en discreet thuis bezorgd. De eerste keer heb ik een heel klein beetje gebruikt om te kijken of ik niet toevallig allergisch was. Je weet maar nooit. Ik voelde er weinig van en het had ook geen resultaat. Ik kwam net zo snel klaar als anders.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De tweede keer heb ik een vingertopje gebruikt en dat 10 minuten laten inwerken. Ik voelde de eerste paar minuten plaatselijk een heel licht branderig gevoel. Na 10 minuten heb ik het afgespoeld. Ik voelde dat mijn eikel minder gevoelig was. Het had deze keer ook resultaat. Ik kon het een stuk langer volhouden dan normaal.  :Big Grin: 

Volgende keer ga ik nog iets meer smeren en het een kwartiertje laten zitten. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte... :Wink:

----------


## Special

Inmiddels tijdje verder en ik kan alleen maar zeggen: Geweldig! Deze crème heeft ons sexleven totaal veranderd. Ik voel totaal geen druk meer tijdens de sex en kan me helemaal richten op het vrijen. Ik hoef mij niet meer druk te maken over klaarkomen of aan andere dingen te denken en kan me gewoon lekker laten gaan.

Ik heb eerst verschillende hoeveelheden gebruikt en ook verschillende tijden laten zitten. Bij mij werkt het beste een vingertopje crème, zodat de hele eikel goed ingesmeerd is en dat laat ik maximaal 10 minuten zitten. Daarna afspoelen en klaar. Langer kan ook, maar dat is een beetje afhankelijk van het uithoudingsvermogen van jou en je partner.

Ik kan dit iedereen aanraden. Het kost wat, maar ik heb nu nog steeds de eerste tube en het lijkt mij een betere oplossing dan medicatie met mogelijke bijwerkingen innemen. Het is het geld echt meer dan waard! Laat even weten hoe het is gegaan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Special,

Fijn dat de crème zo goed voor je werkt, en dat je nu een goede oplossing voor jezelf gevonden hebt!! Hopelijk blijft het zo!

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo,

Ik heb ook al jaren hetzelfde probleem en heb ook ooit eens paroxitine gehad van de huisarts, dit heeft wel gehlopen voor een week of 2 en toen waren mn pillen op.
De huisarts ging er van uit dat als je het een korte tijd doet het dan niet erg is.
Maarja na 2 weken had ik weer hetzelfde probleem, het hielp dus wel maar ik wilde die pillen eigenlijk ook liever niet.
Heb ooit een relatie gehad waarbij er veel seks was, elke dag wel een x en soms 2 x, op een gegeven moment had ik het hele probleem niet meer, misschien dat ik er onbeuwst wel aan gewend raakte, ondanks dat bleef de seks ook goed hoor ;-).
Nu ook wel weer een relatie, alleen door omstandigheden weinig seks en weer hetzelfde klaakom probleem :-(
Ik ben benieuwd naar de zalf !

----------


## robiano

Hallo, ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje en ik weet niet waar ik ervoor terechtkan
ik wil weten hoe je penis kunt vergroten en hoe je veel langer kunt vrijen zonder vroegtijdig klaat te komen, kunt u me helpen bij deze vragen aub.. Mvg

Groetjes,

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Robiano,

Ik doe een wilde gok. Je bent een tiener. Corrigeer me indien ik het mis heb. Voor je tweede vraag kun je hier boven al verschillende oplossingen lezen. Voor de eerste. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe groot je penis in erecte vorm is. Maar de meeste mannen maken zich onnodig zorgen. Alle verhalen over grote penissen en het bevredigen van vrouwen. Ik ken meer verhalen van vrouwen die pijn hebben door te grote penissen dan vrouwen die roepen dat hij groter moet. De vagina is zo gemaakt, wat is de natuur toch mooi, dat hij zich aanpast aan de grote van de penis. Dus ga alsjeblieft geen gekke streken uithalen om dat je in porno films grotere "lullen" ziet dan die van je zelf. En kijk eens in de spiegel. Lijkt hij al veel groter dan van boven af  :Wink:  Maar echt de regel beter een kleine die stijgerd van een grote die wijgerd is hier zeker op z'n plaats. En hij hoeft ook echt alleen maar te kietelen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Frefre82

Ik zag dit topic na een zoekopdracht over bovenstaand probleem. Heb het ondertussen eens geprobeerd hiervoor en ik moet zeggen dat het een crèmepje is dat in mijn arsenaal een vaste stek gekregen heeft.
Ik heb er onlangs door een stomme fout teveel besteld, dus ik kan wel iemand uit de nood helpen. PM me maar als je interesse hebt.
Trouwens, interessante topic, heb er al veel uit geleerd!

----------


## gleiss

In plaats van al die pillen of crèmes die toch chemisch zijn en telkens geld kosten vond ik een veel betere oplossing. Het is een ring met een speciale vorm en een opening onderaan.

----------


## efa700

Voor diegene die de Emla creme al eens online hebben besteld heb ik een paar vragen:

1. Wat is de totaalprijs en hoe is deze opgebouwd?
2. Heb je persé een doktersverklaring nodig en hoe dien je deze online in?

Bij voorbaat dank!

----------


## Rich3510

Hallo medeborders,

sinds kort heb ik het zelfde probleem als de meeste hierzo. Alleen vraag ik mij zelf af hoe het komt?
Ik ben zelf nu 20 jaar, toen ik 14-15 jaar was had ik voor het eerst sex in een vaste relatie. Deze sex was lang en vaak ook hevig. Deze relatie duurde 2,5 jaar.
Maar laatst had ik een vriendin waar ik opeens binnen no time klaar kwam, dus toen dacht ik opeens, wat is dit? Misschien was haar vagina te krap, i dont know?
Maar van het weekend heb ik weer sex gehad maar dan weer met een nieuwe vriendin en had ik opeens weer hetzelfde probleem!? Ook al is haar vagina identiek als die van mijn eerste vriendin, dus dat kon het niet zijn...
Maar toen kwam ik op de site van dr Waldinger terecht en daar vond ik dit, ik citeer: "de secundaire vorm, komt minder vaak voor. Hierbij heeft de man in kwestie eigenlijk nooit last gehad van snel klaarkomen, maar heeft hij er op latere leeftijd ineens last van."
Maar daar schrok ik van, latere leeftijd denk ik toch aan 40-50 jaar dus dat MOET het gewoon niet zijn bedenk ik mijzelf. En wil ook niet 40 jaar of meer die pillen slikken.

En toen bedacht ik iets, zou het een conditie probleem kunnen zijn?
Want toen ik mijn eerste vriendin had was ik hoog spelende voetballer. 2 jaar later ben ik voor 2 jaar eruit geweest en nu ben ik weer begonnen, maar ik merk wel dat mijn conditie flink terug gelopen is. Toen ik van de week sex had merkte ik wel dat het 20-30 second langer kon volhouden dan bij mijn vorige vriendin (waar ik nog niet voetbalde).
Dus zou dit een oorzaak kunnen zijn?

En die creme wil ik ook wel is proberen na al die positieve berichten.

Groet Richard

----------


## soren

dag mensen! 


Mijn vriend en ik zitten met een probleem, hij komt namelijk te vroeg klaar en vindt dit erg moeilijk om over te praten! we gebruiken nu een zalf voorgeschreven door de huisarts maar dat helpt ook niet echt!
nu is mijn vraag wat kan ik als zijn vriendin doen om hem te helpen? zijn er manieren waar ik hem mee kan helpen! 

kan het ook aan mij liggen of ligt het aan hem of ons beide!

ik hoor graag als jullie kunnen helpen!

----------


## cookiemonster

> Dit wil ook nog wel helpen bij het uitstellen van een orgasme:
> 
> Stop start methode (pas dit eerst toe bij het mastuberen en dan pas bij het vrijen)
> 
> Leer het punt van onvermijdelijkheid te herkennen. Dat ligt meestal een paar seconden voor je daadwerkelijk klaarkomt. Stop met masturberen zodra je in de buurt komt van dit punt. Ga pas door als je opwinding is gezakt. Doe dit een kwartier. Kom pas daarna tot een orgasme. Lukt dit bij het masturberen, pas de methode dan toe bij het neuken. Zodra je klaar dreigt te komen, stop je met bewegen of je gaat op een andere, minder lekkere beweging over. 
> 
> Knijptechniek 
> 
> Als je bij het vrijen te snel klaarkomt, kun je de knijptechniek toepassen. Dit moet je doen voordat je het punt bereikt waarop het orgasme niet meer is tegen te houden. Door druk uit te oefenen op de penis en de eikel duw je het bloed weg uit de penis waardoor je erectie wat afneemt en je het orgasme uitstelt. Dit werkt het beste als je er niet te lang mee wacht en je de handeling daarna regelmatig, om de paar minuten, herhaalt. Je herprogrammeert op die manier het orgasme reflex. Jij (of je partner) moeten lang genoeg knijpen om de drang klaar te komen te laten zakken. Maar niet zo lang dat de erectie helemaal verdwijnt. 
> ...


hallo allemaal,
sinds kort heb ik ook last van vroegtijdig klaarkomen. maar dit is zeer onregelmatig. soms kunnen mijn vriendin en ik een normale betrekking hebben waarbij zij ook tot een orgasme komt en soms helemaal niet.

hetgene déylanna hier schrijft zal ik zeker proberen, want ik ben niet zo happig om naar medicatie te neigen. Ik heb namelijk gelezen op meerdere sites dat paroxetine (antidepressiva waar hier al over gesproken is) veel bijwerkingen hebben waaronder het muteren van de zaadcellen. je komt dan inderdaad minder snel klaar, maar je vruchtbaarheid daalt wel. ook niet handig voor een koppel van 22 en 20 die zeker nog aan kinderen denkt.

als er nog handige tips zijn die geen medicatie omvatten, zijn die zeker welkom. want mijn vriendin zal niet wachten tot ik 50 ben :Wink:

----------


## jim20

Ik ben gisteren naar Kruidvat gegaan, ik heb daar Tijgerbalsem gezien, de witte en de rode.
De welke moet ik nemen of is er geen verschil?
Ik heb ook goedkopere soorten gezien, helpen die ook of niet?

Groetjes Jim20

----------


## sietske763

ik merk uit bovenstaande posts dat meerdere mensen emla creme gebruiken en er wordt ook steeds gezegd dat het duur is....
moest zelf vorige week een tube emla hebben(voor iets anders hoor :Wink: en ik kreeg het zo mee van apotheek, wordt vergoedt door ziektekosten verzekering.

----------


## MWALT

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum, maar zit met het zelfde probleem. Ik heb al 7 jaar een relatie met mijn vriendin, maar hou het maar 1 a 2 minuten vol of ik moet al weer stoppen...mijn vriendin vind dit ook vervelend.

Nu las ik op internet over het middel Orgalang, heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee??

----------


## Oscar Oliver

Om vroegtijdig klaarkomen tegen te gaan is naar mijn ook gewoon een natuurlijke manier mogelijk zonder crémes of pillen.

Het is namelijk voornamelijk het trainen van de pc spier. Kijk op http://completeejaculatiecontrole.nl

----------


## ikke64

geknipt uit een ander topic "help ik kom te snel klaar"

Dat eerste help wel, is een oplossing waar je een lange adem voor nodig hebt. Bij elke keer dat je gaat plassen de straal op spierkracht, en dan bedoel ik niet met je vingers onder breken. Let op dat je dit vooral doet in het begin en niet op het eind. Dan bestaat de kans dat je niet volledig uit plast en je een blaasontsteking crieerd. De tweede zou ik niet weten wat daar het verschil van is. Ik heb daar nooit iets van gemerkt.
Gr Ikke

----------


## Zane

Kegel oefeningen schijnen ook te werken, de spier die je gebruikt als je je urinestraal stopt als je moet plassen. Schijnen spierversterkende oefeningen te zijn.

Kijk maar hier voor meer informatie, kan je kijken hoe het moet.>> Kegel oefeningen

----------


## sietske763

hahaha, je kunt ook AD gaan slikken, dan kan je het weet ik hoe lang wel uitstellen,
ik ben een vrouw, maar post dit voor een man :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jim20

Ad??

----------


## sietske763

anti depressie middel

----------


## Frenksp

> Kegel oefeningen schijnen ook te werken, de spier die je gebruikt als je je urinestraal stopt als je moet plassen. Schijnen spierversterkende oefeningen te zijn.
> 
> Kijk maar hier voor meer informatie, kan je kijken hoe het moet.>> Kegel oefeningen


Dank voor de info..

----------


## Tijmen91

Ik ben zelf 20 en heb geen creditcard, dus ik heb er niks aan. Heb jij wel een creditcard, dan kan je de crème ipv voor 60 euro(bijna schandalig) ook kopen in Engeland. Het duurt iets langer voor het er is, maar is wel meer dan de helft goedkoper!

Ik heb zelf heel veel gehad aan alle reacties, de info, de onzin met alle "oefeningen", want je kan het wel inhouden, maar eigenlijk zorg je alleen dat het er niet uit spuit. En als je binnen een minuut al er klaar voor bent, kan je het niet minutenlang binnenhouden. Tenminste, als je geen PC-bodybuilder bent.
Als iemand een creditcard heeft en gaat bestellen, dan doe ik graag mee. Ik ben heel erg blij met de oplossing die aangereikt word door zoveel andere mannen.

Bedankt voor de gedeelde smart!

----------


## sietske763

heb het al eerder gepost..................emla creme kan je krijgen op dokters recept....je hoeft dan niets te betalen (in NL)

----------


## Frenksp

Je hebt verschillende remedieen. Emla creme is er een van, maar niet voor mij.

----------


## Frenksp

> Kegel oefeningen schijnen ook te werken, de spier die je gebruikt als je je urinestraal stopt als je moet plassen. Schijnen spierversterkende oefeningen te zijn.
> 
> Kijk maar hier voor meer informatie, kan je kijken hoe het moet.>> Kegel oefeningen


Deze zijn gratis :Big Grin:  emla creme is voor de korte termijn. Kegeloefeningen zijn goed voor de langere termijn!

----------


## almanci

In belgie julie mag kopen emla crem van apoteek 5 gr is kost 5 euro maar julie moen doctorbrief nodig en werkt goed

----------


## almanci

> hahaha, je kunt ook AD gaan slikken, dan kan je het weet ik hoe lang wel uitstellen,
> ik ben een vrouw, maar post dit voor een man


kan u zeggen welke ad aub een naam van medicamen

----------


## sietske763

ongeveer alle AD,
maar ik denk niet dat een huisarts iemand AD geeft voor dit probleem, maar je kan het natuurlijk vragen.....
seroxat is dan een goeie......daar wil juist iedereen vanaf omdat het orgasme zo moeizaam is...

----------


## almanci

> ongeveer alle AD,
> maar ik denk niet dat een huisarts iemand AD geeft voor dit probleem, maar je kan het natuurlijk vragen.....
> seroxat is dan een goeie......daar wil juist iedereen vanaf omdat het orgasme zo moeizaam is...


dank u emla creme echt goed maar ik zal deze ok proberen

----------


## steureke

't komt misschien verkeerd over, maar ben ergens blij dat ik niet de enige ben. Ik heb net een langdurige relatie van 9 jaar gehad. Was voor mijn vrouw en ik de beste sex ooit. Van bij het begin. We kwamen altijd gelijk klaar. Misschien dat het snel klaarkomen daardoor niet opviel. Maar nu, bij nieuwe relaties valt het natuurlijk wel op.

Ik heb nogal een geladen levensstijl en ik merk dat als ik gedronken heb of iets van drugs genomen heb dat ik geen last heb van vroegtijdig klaarkomen.

Nu ja 't is niet altijd de oplossing om iedere keer dronken of stoned in bed te kruipen.

Pillen en cremekes zie ik niet echt zitten omdat het de spontaniteit wel wegneemt.

Hebben anderen dit ook dat het bij dronkenschap of whatever minder is?

----------


## johnnyB

Gisteren voor het eerst Emla creme gebruikt..Had een beetje teveel erop gedaan, haha..
Ik kon maar doorgaan en doorgaan..Had mijn vriendin al voor de tijd gelikt en klaar laten komen met een dildo voor de zekerheid..Dus die vroeg, kom je nog een keer? Haha!!

Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik niet zo'n stijve had dan normaal..Ligt dat aan de Emla crème of? Maar een half uur haal ik nu met gemak!!

----------


## Oscar Oliver

Het grote probleem met Emla creme is dat je de symptomen aan het bestrijden bent in plaats van je dat je de oorzaak oplost.

Je kunt dus oneindig veel van die tubes kopen maar de oorzaak van je probleem zal nooit worden opgelost maar dat is ook de insteek van de medicijnenindustrie... ze proberen je te abonneren op hun medicijnen en omdat de oorzaak nooit wordt opgelost blijf je altijd klant.

De oorzaak ligt bij een zwakke pc-spier die je gewoon kunt trainen. In een uitgebreid artikel over emla creme leg ik de nadelen uit van emla creme en hoe je de pc-spier kunt trainen:

http://vandaagvrouwenversieren.nl/emla-creme/

----------


## NickyB

Hi,
Ik verwacht niet dat de oorspronkelijke poster hier nog leest, maar er zijn ongetwijfeld mannen met hetzelfde probleem die hier wel lezen. Dus vandaar mijn reactie. Want ook mijn vriend had last van vroegtijdige zaadlozingen. Tot zijn grote frustratie. Ik had er minder problemen mee, maar vond het wel vervelend dat hij daar zo mee zat. En dus zijn we samen op zoek gegaan naar een oplossing. En die hebben we gevonden die de site: http://tesnelklaarkomen.nl/. Na de gratis tips die we hier kregen ging het al een heel stuk beter. Inmiddels zijn de snelle orgasmes helemaal verleden tijd. Neem dus eens een kijkje, wie weet helpen de tips jou ook!

----------


## topdapox

U kan kopen de generiek geneesmiddel tegen vroegtijdige zaadlozing zonder voorschrift

----------


## polertun

Bestel Priligy zonder recept en sterke potentie vinden

----------

